# Electrical related casualty



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

31 yrs old !!! What a way to go, poor guy.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Details are lacking. What exactly did he get shocked by? Why did the PoCo need to shut the power off rather than just turning off the main breaker?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Someones gonna cash in on this one. what a way to go. Involuntary manslaughter should be a charge for idiots leaving conditions like that.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know any details. I should have put a question mark in the thread title. He may have just had a heart attack but I doubt it. I don't know many 31 year olds who just croak for no reason.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Might have cut a copper pipe that had something grounded to it and was carrying current. Heard from a few plumbers that they have gotten hit before. Poor guy.


----------

